# Can you do dbols and do cardio at same time



## Bazza123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, Just wanting some advice. I am currently doing a course of 500mg test e a week & 200mg test prop a week for 10 weeks and 20mg dbols ED For the 1st 4 weeks! and last 4 weeks winny!!

just wanting to know.. can you do cardio whilst on dbols and would this make you lose muscle mass? and ive also heard that doing cardio whilst taking dbols can englarge your heart?

Can anyone help on this

Many thanks


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Bazza123 said:


> Hi all, Just wanting some advice. I am currently doing a course of 500mg test e a week & 200mg test prop a week for 10 weeks and 20mg dbols ED For the 1st 4 weeks! and last 4 weeks winny!!
> 
> just wanting to know.. can you do cardio whilst on dbols and would this make you lose muscle mass? and ive also heard that doing cardio whilst taking dbols can englarge your heart?
> 
> ...


why you shooting prop along with TEST E ? and yes you can do cardio you will not lose ANY MUSCLE. you might just nasty shin pump lol thats it


----------



## Bazza123 (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks guys... so its not gonna give me heart englargement as ive read in other forums?

Also sizar ... Is running test e and prop at the same time a bad idea?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what's the reason you want to run test E and prop together ? that's what i don't understand.

some people use it for kick start instead of oral .. but you are already using oral for that so i don't see why you need to use prop


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

sizar said:


> what's the reason you want to run test E and prop together ? that's what i don't understand.
> 
> some people use it for kick start instead of oral .. but you are already using oral for that so i don't see why you need to use prop


x2. Yes you can do cardio on Dbol.


----------



## Bazza123 (Apr 22, 2010)

what would be the complications if i was gonna run this?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

just too much pining plus 800mg of test and plus dbol is alot of gear.. there is no need to go crazy on things .. don't under estimate those doses and anabolic .. powerful hormones use it in a good manner you be rewarded.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I've done plenty of cardio on dbol, not lost any muscle and brought bf down as well


----------



## Bazza123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great advice... how would you suggest i do this with what i have...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

weeks 1-3 test prop eod 100mg - leave the d-bol for next time or sack the prop and do the d-bol 30mg/day for 4 weeks

weeks 1-10 test-e 500mg

weeks 8-12 winny 50mg ed

weeks 12-16 nolva/clomid

Ow and don't forget hcg


----------

